# [off] Gnome 2.28 débarque en ~arch

## GentooUser@Clubic

Les développeurs Gentoo ont apparemment décidés de ne pas prendre de retard sur Ubuntu et d'unmasquer les ebuilds de Gnome 2.28 depuis hier soir.

Seuls quelques ebuilds (empathy) manquent encore à l'appel.

Plus d'infos des que j'ai fini d'upgrader  :Smile: 

J'avais testé l'overlay gnome y'a quelque-temps mais c'était encore largement inutilisable.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Upgrade terminé, ce coup-ci ça marche plutôt bien à pars epiphany qui m*rde sur les caractères non latins.

----------

## razer

Mon côté :

gnome-control-center ne compile pas

Le menu propre à wine a disparu

Plus possibilité d'ajouter un sous menu d'"Applications" directement sur le panel, seuls les tiroirs fonctionnent et ils sont toujours buggués

Le bureau ne souhaite plus garder le paramètre "ne pas aligner", certains icônes correspondant à des liens symboliques n'ont plus droit au emblêmes, à la sauvegarde de la position sur le bureau, ni à la taille de l'icône.

Ma session met une éternité à se lancer, même avec un profil vierge. Dans xsession-errors j'ai :

```
** (gnome-settings-daemon:2751): WARNING **: /usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libxrandr.so: undefined symbol: gnome_rr_screen_get_timestamps

** (gnome-settings-daemon:2751): WARNING **: Cannot load plugin 'XRandR' since file '/usr/lib64/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libxrandr.so' cannot be read.

** (gnome-settings-daemon:2751): WARNING **: Error activating plugin 'XRandR'

(gnome-settings-daemon:2751): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_param_spec_flags: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_FLAGS (flags_type)' failed

(gnome-settings-daemon:2751): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_class_install_property: assertion `G_IS_PARAM_SPEC (pspec)' failed
```

A part çà tout va bien   :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Un petit revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## razer

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Un petit revdep-rebuild ?

 

hé tu me prends pour un bleu ?  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Nan mais depuis qu'on a les "preserved libs" on a tendance à l'exécuter moins souvent.

Et même revdep-rebuild ne trouve pas tout les problèmes de links après un downgrade Gnome 2.28 vers Gnome 2.26 j'ai du faire un emerge -e world pour que tout remarche

----------

## razer

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Nan mais depuis qu'on a les "preserved libs" on a tendance à l'exécuter moins souvent.
> 
> 

 

Tiens je découvre cette feature, comme quoi tu fais bien de me prendre pour un bleu

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Et même revdep-rebuild ne trouve pas tout les problèmes de links après un downgrade Gnome 2.28 vers Gnome 2.26 j'ai du faire un emerge -e world pour que tout remarche

 

Ouais bon, sur un downgrade on peut le pardonner, mais c'est vrai que parfois cela ne suffit pas.

Tiens, si ton gnome-2.28 fonctionne, peux tu essayer çà : tu vas dans un des sous-menus d'applications (exemple internet), tu fais clic droit "ajouter comme menu au panel", et tu me précises si çà marche.

Chez moi c'est cassé depuis gnome-menus-2.26.2, çà marchait avec 2.26.1 qui a malheureusement disparu de l'arbre

EDIT : Pour les autres ennuyés avec gnome-control-center-2.28.0, la solution est là :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291047

 *Quote:*   

> 1. You must download gnome-desktop-2.28.1.tar.bz2
> 
> 2. Manual configure and compile sources
> 
> -=>> ./configure --prefix /usr ; make
> ...

 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Quote:*   

> Tiens, si ton gnome-2.28 fonctionne, peux tu essayer çà : tu vas dans un des sous-menus d'applications (exemple internet), tu fais clic droit "ajouter comme menu au panel", et tu me précises si çà marche.
> 
> Chez moi c'est cassé depuis gnome-menus-2.26.2, çà marchait avec 2.26.1 qui a malheureusement disparu de l'arbre

 

Chez moi cette commande ne donne rien non plus.

----------

## netfab

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Chez moi cette commande ne donne rien non plus.

 

 *Quote:*   

> ** (gnome-panel:5690): WARNING **: Failed to find menu scheme for gnome-applications.menu

 

Depuis qu'il ont renommé ce fichier pour éviter une collision avec un paquet kde, tout ce qui a rapport avec le menu gnome est cassé.

Apparemment il faut patcher gnome-panel pour éviter l'erreur.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

En effet avec ce patch ça marche.

Et je vient de voir, normal que le bug n'a pas été corrigé, gnome-panel est toujours en version 2.26.3.

----------

## anigel

 *razer wrote:*   

> Tiens je découvre cette feature, comme quoi tu fais bien de me prendre pour un bleu

 

Moi aussi   :Rolling Eyes:  !

----------

## Tom_

J'ai désactivé les "preserved libs" parce que je trouve ca moyen : finalement vu que nos applis continuent de fonctionner malgé les mises à jour, on n'utilise quasiment plus "revdep-rebuild" et on obtient des copies de libraires un peu partout. C'est clair que ca a l'avantage de garder le système fonctionnel mais je trouve ca quand même un peu crade! Je préfère casser des programmes, lancer un coup de "revdep-rebuild" de temps en temps et de cette manière mon système est consistant.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

A même temps t'a un warning à la fin de chaque emerge avec la liste des libs conservés, perso ça me suffit pour garder un système propre.

----------

## razer

Cette idée de preserved lib est bonne, particulièrement pour un système de prod. Sur mon desktop, je préfère m'en passer et éviter les versions de lib installées en // : trop de mauvais souvenirs de certaines distributions binaires :/

Pour en revenir au coeur du sujet :

J'ai pu compiler gnome-settings-daemon grace au trick que j'ai donné plus haut

J'ai pu récupérer mes menus perso "favoris" et "actions" directement dans le panel grâce au patch fourni ici : pour çà youpi

J'ai toujours un gros temps mort lors de l'ouverture de la session, même avec un compte vierge de config : je cherche

EDIT : Réglé en éditant la clé /desktop/gnome/session/required_components : remplacer gnome-wm par compiz-manager

Je n'ai toujours pas de sauvegarde des propriétés des icônes du bureau (position, taille, emblème), pour les liens symboliques qui pointent vers autre chose que ~/ et /media

Mon icône de pointeur de souris perso se charge parfois, parfois non, lors de mon ouverture de session

media-video/nvidia-settings-190.42 ne compile pas avec le nouveau gtk

----------

## razer

Autre chose que je viens de remarquer : il manque les icônes à la plupart des boutons des applications : "ok", "fermer"...

----------

## RaX

Ra et moi qui ai lancé la compile ce matin avant de partir. :s

----------

## netfab

 *razer wrote:*   

> Autre chose que je viens de remarquer : il manque les icônes à la plupart des boutons des applications : "ok", "fermer"...

 

çà doit être le comportement normal, d'après les releases notes :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Les menus et les boutons GNOME ont été standardisés dans toutes les applications pour ne pas afficher les icônes par défaut.
> 
> 

 

Mais il doit y avoir une checkbox quelque part pour les afficher.

----------

## razer

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais il doit y avoir une checkbox quelque part pour les afficher.

 

Oui : /desktop/gnome/interface/buttons_have_icons

Merci du tuyau

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

gnome-panel est passé en version 2.28

----------

## razer

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> gnome-panel est passé en version 2.28

 

1000 points au premier qui trouve les nouvelles fonctionnalités/améliorations sans regarder les release notes

----------

## RaX

Salut,

J'ai un petit problème depuis l'upgrade  2.26 > 2.28 avec GNOME Power Manager (ou l'une de ses dépendances) en gros avant il m'indiquait le niveau batterie, si j'étais sur secteur ou pas. Et depuis 2.28 plus rien :s. J'ai bien l'icône dans la traybar mais elle ne "détecte" plus les changements.

C'est dommage je m'étais habitué a tous ça :p, et vous chez vous ça fonctionne toujours ?

Merci.

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

J'ai eu ce soucis et vu un bug là dessus... un workaround temporaire consiste à ré emerger dbus

ça à marché chez moi

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281640

----------

## RaX

Malheureusement ça n'a pas suffit, j'ai tenté de ré-emerger libnotify aussi car je n'ai pas non plus le "popup" qui affiche l'état de la batterie. Je vais regarder du coté du kernel car j'ai fait une update entre temps.

Chose louche quand je rebranche la batterie GNOME m'affiche un "screen" en faisant mine d'augmenter la luminosité qui est pourtant déjà au maximum.

J'espère qu'une future update réglera ce petit bug.

A tte.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Moi j'ai :

- Les thumbnails qui ne se créent plus (pour tout type de document) où alors très lentement, en plus dans certains dossiers les fichiers qui devrait avoir un  thumbnail n'apparaissent pas.

- Les applications ne semblent plus, la plupart du temps, recevoir les demande de fermeture du gestionnaire de fenêtres ou de la barre des taches.

Faudra que j'essai avec un compte propre...

EDIT : J'allais mettre que Nautilus classe n'importe comment les dossiers comportant des caractères non latin, mais je vient de voir que ce comportement stupide est dû à la libc et change en fonction des locales.

----------

## RaX

Remboursez !!!! nos invitations !

Plus sérieusement je ne sais pas si c'est moi, mais c'est la première fois qu'une update de GNOME se passe dans la douleur comme celle-ci.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Moi je sait pas je débarque de Xfce :p et avant KDE.

----------

## RaX

Héhé moi je me tate a faire un "emerge -e world" mais je doute que ça change grand chose.

Que les esprits de RMS, Linus, Miguel me viennent en aide!!! (Même si il sont pas encore mort :p )

Bon Week-end.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je vient d'en lancer un, je verrais bien si ça règle mes problèmes de thumbnails 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Total: 1024 packages (1024 reinstalls, 1 interactive), Size of downloads: 2,001,593 kB
> 
> Fetch Restriction: 1 package
> ...

 

----------

## razer

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Je vient d'en lancer un, je verrais bien si ça règle mes problèmes de thumbnails 
> 
> 

 

Tu dois avoir un problème avec totem/gstreamer

Je peux pas t'aider pour le résoudre (j'utilise pas), par contre tu peux utiliser ffmpegthumbnailer, çà fonctionne très bien chez moi :

L'émerger depuis portage

Editer les clés de la gconf placées dans /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/video-*

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

J'utilise ni Totem ni ffmpegthumbnailer mais un script perso, de toute façon le PB viens pas de là car c'est pareil pour les pdf et les images !

----------

## razer

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> J'utilise ni Totem ni ffmpegthumbnailer mais un script perso, de toute façon le PB viens pas de là car c'est pareil pour les pdf et les images !

 

Donc, j'imagine que tu as aussi regardé du côté de (gconf):

/desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/disable_all

/desktop/gnome/thumbnail_cache/maximum_age

/desktop/gnome/thumbnail_cache/maximum_size

----------

